# Greetings



## Knightmayre (Dec 18, 2005)

Entering The martialTalk.com forum hall, i find no buffett tables to greet us newbies. Hrmm what gives? <smiles>. Walking towards the podium i tap the microphone, "testing 1 2 3".
 Greetings all, I would like to thank Mr. Bob Hubbard and Moderator My workout Buddy Gemini, for helping me login again seems i forgot my information.
a little about myself, i'll try to keep it short i know your all quite hungry seeing no buffett tables set up for this shindig<grins>
Was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes about 8 years ago, they said i needed to lose some of the 280 pounds i carried. During that time i was looking for a martial arts school for my daughter who at that time was 10 years old. After enrolling her and seeing how much fun it was i decided to give it a shot. Soon thereafter Gemini a moderator here joined up as well, we became workout buddies and Good friends. 7 years later 50 lbs lighter i am now a 2nd dan and 235 lbs. There have been good times and bad times during those years training, how many times i thought i had enough i should quit , i'm tired, i'm busy etc. But i perservered and look forward to continuing on to reach my goals.
  I look forward to adding my 2 cents and perhaps learning a thing or 2 from all of you, That being said I thank you.
Now Mr. Hubbard would you be so kind and dip into the till and buy everyone here at least a childrens meal at McDonalds. <smiles>

    KnightMayre


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome to MT, I'm glad things are going good for you and that I hope that you enjoy your time here.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 18, 2005)

Glad to see you, Knightmayre.  Congratulations on reaching your physical goals,  and I'm glad you decided to stick with the MA.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Knightmayre!! Glad to have you aboard.

I commend you on your achievement. I'm happy that you've not only helped yourself physically but also found something new in life to love. (Gee, I'm all fluffy white clouds and rainbows right now, aren't I?)

And don't let Bob fool you. There's a buffet line in the back room. We do usually give a Happy Meal to new members to see if they're serious about staying. 

We save the buffet for serious ones. ... Guess Bob was out of Happy Meals. He probably was embarrassed because he'd taken the toy surprise for himself. Sorry.


----------



## still learning (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and good going on your success.............Aloha


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 18, 2005)

Well hello Knight any friend of Gemini is a welcome to the family here. Gemini is one of the best Moderators we have here and if you have been a training buddy of his then you most be a alright person. Welcome again and looking forward to that nickel of advice.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome!  Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 18, 2005)

Howdy! Come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## MJS (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome!! Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 19, 2005)

Been training with Gemini all this time and finally decided to join the best MA Forum around? Good Deal. We'll let you into the buffet line in the back room now due to your "connections". You're bound to stick around right? :wavey:

Welcome to MT and congratulations on reaching your health goals. I look forward to your posts. :asian:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 19, 2005)

Good Day, KnightMayre, and Welcome to MT!

Sorry about the buffet.  You must've entered between shifts.  I'll see what I can do.  You like pancakes?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 19, 2005)

No, no, Not the pancakes!

It's Knight_mayre_ not Knight_bunnie_!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 19, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> No, no, Not the pancakes!
> 
> It's Knight_mayre_ not Knight_bunnie_!


 
Hey Egg, He most definately like pancakes! Everytime we have them at the house, he mysteriously shows up! :shrug: 

Thanks for the kind words. I know within a month, you'll be spillin' "the real deal"
Glad you finally made it, Poppi!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 19, 2005)

Pancakes, he said!


----------



## Navarre (Dec 19, 2005)

Oy Vey!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 19, 2005)

Who else picked up the subliminal message in the syrup?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 19, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> Who else picked up the subliminal message in the syrup?


 
lol...I didn't even see that.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Knightmayre (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey, thank you all for the kind words. i will be occupied reading the previous posts  so i may get a better understanding of  whats going on in here. As i made a right turn making my way here i saw a sign "Asylum"  I must investigate
    KnightMayre


----------



## Martial Tucker (Dec 20, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Pancakes, he said!



MMMMMmmmmmm.........flapjacks!!!!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 21, 2005)

Asylum...  yeah, I made the mistake of thinking it a nice peaceful resting spot... nope.. nuhuh...  *handing you earplugs to quiet the deafening sound of screams*

Enjoy ~!!

Welcome to Bedlam 

~Tess


----------

